# I'm Pregnant!!!!!!!



## CapitalChick

OMG OMG OMG OMG.....nine long months. Hypothyroidism. OMG OMG....I"M PREGNANT!!! 
This morning I tested at CD25....a whole 4 days before AF was due....and two lines appeared immediately!!!!!!!
OMG OMG OMG

DH and I were stunned. We cried, we laughed...we both thought we'd puke. I"M PREGNANT!!!!!!
I never ever thought I'd be able to get pregnant. Ididn't see it in the cards for me. I was sure I was broken. I can't believe it. I'm shaking, my heart is racing. i just found out 20 minutes ago. I"M PREGNANT!!
I can't stop saying it. I'm just dying to burst open and scream it to the world!!

I'm PREGNANT.


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance::happydance::bfp:Fantastic I am so please for you and your husband!:happydance::hug::hug:


----------



## cupcake

wonderful news


----------



## Tishimouse

CapitalChick ...... you did it! You did it! You did it! You did it!

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S to you both and wishing you every blessing, good health and happiness for your nine month journey. :flower:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I am SOOOO HAPPY for you! :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :hug:


----------



## anita665

https://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/Anita665/congratsBFP.gif

I hope you have a great, stress free 9 months!!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!! :wohoo:


----------



## hayz1981

That's fantastic!!! Congratulations. :happydance::happydance:

:hug:

(And you've just made me really hopeful again so thank you xxx)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Donna79x

Awwww fab news .... congratulations !!


----------



## tansey

That's great - congratulations! xx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! I am sooo excited for you :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

Congratulations hun you sound so happy :hugs: xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Massive Congrats!!

xxx


----------



## Lisa1984

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!!


----------



## maddiwatts19

Congratulations!! 
yay!!
have a VERY happy&healthy 9 months!! :D
:happydance::happydance:
xx


----------



## maz

congrats hun


----------



## bird24

Yay Congrats|!!!!


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations hun!! xo


----------



## miel

i am soooooooooooooooo happy for you :)
you have be waiting for a long time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats on your :bfp:!! :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Big congrats that is wonderful news - i have a HUGE smile on my face for you!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congratulations CC. I couldnt be happier.

Mazel Tov 

Lots of love and sticky dust.

:hugs:

x


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Huge Congrats!!!!!!!! Wishing you a happy and healty 9 months :hugs:

:wohoo:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats on that :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## didda

Congratulations on your :bfp: Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months xx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Super news, so pleased for you,
xxx
:hug:
:happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OMG how did I miss this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welldone to my cycle buddy!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sooooo chuffed for you (our thread turned out lucky afterall!)


----------



## Michy

yay yay yay!:happydance:

Congrats, so happy for you! xxx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Aw that is wonderful news!! Congrats!!:hug:


----------



## Frankie

congratulations x


----------



## Carley

Congratulations :)


----------



## polo_princess

Thats lovely news congrats hun!!


----------



## kaygeebee

Huge congratulations!


----------



## CapitalChick

Thanks so much everyone!! You're all so kind!!

I wanted to post my symptoms, because I was an AVID symptom watcher....here they are:


1 - 3 dpo: Total loss of appetite, the feeling of "i just know I'm pregnant", feeling nauseous all the time, a bit of heavy feeling in my uterus. I also broke out in canker sores. Gross, I know.

4-6 dpo: nothing. I was crushed, because I figured that I had gotten too excited for nothing. I searched so carefully for symptoms...but I had none!

7 -10 dpo: a little bit of indigestion about once per day and a couple of ovary 'twinges'. The ovary twinges were totally normal for me, though, so I didn't think anything of them at all. The indigestion was a bit strange, but I wasn't being so good about eating 100% healthy like I normally am, so I attributed it to that. I also noticed more creamy cervical mucus than normal. Not "loads", as many girls describe it, but when I wore dark panties, there would be a thick white line of CM on my underwear by the afternoon. The creamy CM disappeared by 9 dpo. Oh...and the last thing...and this is so embarassing....I got the first hemmoroid of my life. Just one....so painful....

At 10 dpo, I went to the movies with my mom and grandmom (sex and the city....how cool are my mom and grandmom?!!!). I was parking the car while they were in the theatre, and noticed that I was REALLY late. Once I found a spot about 3 blocks from the theater, I ran back to the theater. As I sat down in the movie, I had terrible cramping. It made me wonder.... Another sign for me was that my boobs DID NOT hurt. I checked all my fertility friend charts, and they should've felt sore by now...but they didn't.

11 dpo - wake up...test...BFP!!! (twice!) Hubby and I are ridiculously thrilled. I have cramping throughout the day. No CM at all. In the evening I have a headache.

Here's the important part. These are the 'symptoms' that I watched for but that I did not have:

- implantation bleeding (I checked about 5 times a day...every day...nothing)
- swollen, veiny boobs
- sore nipples
- 'tugging' feeling in my uterus

That's it!! I hope you ladies have the easiest time getting your BFPs.

xoxoxo


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxX


----------



## Belle

:wohoo:
congratulations, 
wonderful news.xx


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Nicnac

CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope the next 9 months are fabulous

You give hope to the rest of us out there that are thinking it won't happen, I'm broken, why not me!!

Best of Luck


----------



## fein&waiting

awwe hun, such wonderful news, H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## NeyNey

Aww sweetie thats fantastic news!! YAYAYAYYAY


----------



## Arcanegirl

Brilliant news! Congratulations :D


----------



## Mynxie

congratulations sweetie xx


----------



## trishk

Congratulations! That is brillant news!!


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats darling, great news xx


----------



## TrixieLox

WOW!!!! SO pleased for you!!!! xxx


----------



## chefamy1122

Congratulations!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hug::hug:


----------



## Porun

That's just wonderful. Congrats :happydance:


----------



## faye38

fantastic news i love to see all the :bfp:take care:hug:


----------



## lillysmum

Fantastic, well done you :happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## CapitalChick

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lillysmum

Congratulations!!


----------



## Belle

congrats! xx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :D


----------



## Visqueen

Thats great news CONGRATULATIONS :happydance


----------



## mBLACK

:hugs:
Congratulations!! I wish you the best and happiest 9 months in the world.:D


----------



## poppy

Congratulations CC! That is brilliant news.

xxx


----------



## biteable

aww im made up for you,congrats hun xx


----------



## buffycat

that is wonderful news....i am sooo chuffed for you!!

congratulations!!!!!!

:headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Emsi76

hip hip hooray!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## hayley352

so pleased for you well done x


----------



## loopylew

fantasic xx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------

